# Hunting Island State Park Pier



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Anybody ever fished this pier? Its closest to me here in Clemson so I was wondering what they catch there, and especially if theres a chance i might get a king off the end.


----------



## JettyJerk (Jul 23, 2001)

If you're in Clemson, you could be in the Folly Beach pier parking lot by the time you got to Beaufort. It's got to be closer than Hunting Island. Also I would think you have a better chance at hooking a King at Folly, the Hunting Island pier is in an inlet west of the surf. I have never heard of any Kings on Hunting Island. I will admit that I haven't spent much time at Hunting Island and have never fished Folly Beach. Good luck where ever you go!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

thanks Jetty Jerk, I just did an internet search of piers in SC and that was the closest one i found that had some legth to it, but it didn't really say much about it.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Actually I just did a yahoo driving directions to Folly Beach to get an idea of how far it is and 5+ hours is just too long to drive. Man thats the only thing I don't like about this school, too far to the beach!!!!


----------

